# Sassy has someone interested in adopting



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My little Miss Sassy has someone interested inher. They're going to come out to get to know her I hope they will have the patience to let her learn to trust. It's bittersweet for me as I'm totally smitten with her but with Al's folks getting to the point they will need us to take care of them we just can't take in another fluff. Especially if she is nippy with others she's all kisses with me and she was with Al but now he's at work all day and then classes so she's getting nippy with him now. 
I love her to pieces but I know she deserves a furever home. I have to get her checked out again since I notice shes dribbling pee. Incontinence is an issue with chi's sibits possible that is why they couldn't get her house toke snd best her for peeing. I noticed she dribbled. 
Keep Sassy in your prayers that its something that can be fixed. If not I doubt she will be adoptable. Hooefully I can get Al smitten with her enough to keep her. I don't know if rescue will take her with her biting issues. I can't just let her be PTS either


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Michelle, you have a giant heart! I hope Sassy finds a furever home. Polly had pp issues and has been successfully managed with meds.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will keep my fingers crossed that Sassy finds a home with these people interested in her. Maybe her dribbling in "spay incontinence" which can be treated easily with medication. We had that happen to our last dog years ago.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really hoping the dribbling is controllable and not a sign of other issues that aren't. Poor sweetie. There's a pill I know that some dogs take for incontinence. My neighbor's dog takes it. Can't remember the name.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I hope everyone works out and that Sassy's peeing problem is nothing serious! Fingers and paws crossed!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it all works out for Sassy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie your hearts is so big. Maybe her dribbling is a minor issue. Many small dogs are nippers. With the right family, she might be ok.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, that's wonderful news! Hopefully her dribbling is nothing serious and she will have the forever home she diserves. Blessings for you and Al and all the fluffs. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Marie your hearts is so big. Maybe her dribbling is a minor issue. Many small dogs are nippers. With the right family, she might be ok.


I meant Michele, sorry - Marie was on my mind at the time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I called the shelter, they're going to try to get her in to see the vet either Saturday or Monday. I hope it's something that can be managed.. She peed with in minutes of going outside.. But tonight we were gone 4 hours and no pee on the floor, so hopefully it's just an intermittent issue for now.
Amy our cocker had that issue but only at night and she took a pill once a day and it worked for years until she her kidneys gave out at 15.

Kim here has been a great help with Chi personality..I've never owned one only puppy sat one chi terrier mix, my step son's dog Spike and he's totally different than Sassy.

The lady that 's interested will call me next week..I want to check her out and she will come to the house to get to know Sassy..I won't let her go until I feel 100% comfortable..I don't want Sassy dumped again..

She's really nestled herself into the hole in my heart left by Rylee.. She's a snuggle bunny..She was squeaking in the kitchen for love, so I sat on the floor and had her on my lap with belly rubs while on the phone with Kim..

Whom ever adopts her will have to be special.. Just like Angel the blind Pekingese and little Haley the daschund and a few other little ones I fell in love with at the shelter..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Doggie nappy lasted 5 minutes on her.. Working on plan B..Tried the nappy to see if she dribbles contantly on just certain times..She piddled in her pen during Thanksgiving dinner. Al's folks were over so we moved all the puppers to the utility room, we have a gate up so they could still see us and beg..lol

Poor Sassy peed twice in 1 hour before we got them all in the utility room..I even let her out to pee first.. Poor baby.. I sure hope we can get it under control..I'm constantly mopping pee and she has a fit in the pen,so we restrict her to the kitchen since it's tiled..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I hope she'll be okay. She might need an ultrasound. One of AMAR's fosters, Jamie whom Monica rescued had the leakage and infections and was given antibiotics. When those didn't work they found out through US she needed ureter surgery.


----------

